# Church Conference Ideas



## bisonrancher (Nov 27, 2009)

I have been asked to help plan a church conference in Febuary or March 2010. We are having a bit of a meeting next week and to decide on a theme that would engage as many church members as possible. We are also looking for speaker (could be flown in from anywhere in North America) 

The ideal format would be to have a session on a Friday night, several sessions on Saturday, and if the speaker is a minister, he could preach on Sunday as well.

Any ideas/suggestions for a theme or speakers?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 28, 2009)

"The One-Anothers of Scripture" - building up each other in the Body.


Practical Missions - How do we get involved.


Marriage and Family Conference


----------



## MMasztal (Nov 28, 2009)

I'd recommend Answers in Genesis from Cincinnati, OH whom we are having come to our church in January. They do excellent conferences on creation and how the book of Genesis is key to scriptural interpretation. 

They have several types of conference plans to suit your needs. We are having them in for a presentation during the Sunday service followed up by a 2 hour conference that evening. On the following day, they will come to the Christian school where they will teach for a 3 hour presentation to the secondary students. If you have a Christian school your congregation supports or where you might have several students attending, you might want to partner with them for a dual conference.


----------



## merkitheology (Nov 28, 2009)

How about a reliability of the New Testament as a theme? There are many great speakers on this subject and it is in which many of your church members would be interested. The speaker I would recommend if you can get him is James White. He did a conference a few years back that I attended on the subject of New Testament Reliability it was really informative and engaging.


----------



## MarieP (Nov 28, 2009)

bisonrancher said:


> I have been asked to help plan a church conference in Febuary or March 2010. We are having a bit of a meeting next week and to decide on a theme that would engage as many church members as possible. We are also looking for speaker (could be flown in from anywhere in North America)
> 
> The ideal format would be to have a session on a Friday night, several sessions on Saturday, and if the speaker is a minister, he could preach on Sunday as well.
> 
> ...



Actually, I think those in your church would be the ones to best decide. Where is your church at right now? What do THEY need to hear and learn? What sort of things do you struggle with as a congregation? What are some areas that need particular attention?

-----Added 11/28/2009 at 09:11:45 EST-----



Pergamum said:


> "The One-Anothers of Scripture" - building up each other in the Body.
> 
> 
> Practical Missions - How do we get involved.
> ...



The first two would be good at any church, In my humble opinion. The third, honestly, is a bit overdone. Especially as a single person. Why not address marriage issues in the context of the "one anothers" of Scripture? My pastor has made the point that husbands and wives and children are addressed in those specific roles rarely in Scripture.

And I would suggest adding "personal evangelism" to the second because we can get into the mindset of thinking that missions is what "they do over there." We have our own Jerusalem and Judea to reach as well. And every faithful missionary has faithful Christians holding the ropes, monetarily and prayerfully, back home!


----------

